# Additional Cigar Reviews - Nick's Sticks Connecticut Churchill Review and the Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Nick's Sticks Connecticut Churchill Review and the Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Review*

We have profiled Perdomo Cigars here on Puff.com in the past, and we have also reviewed some of their offerings. In continuing with that theme, we ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Nick's Sticks Connecticut Churchill Review and the Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Review


----------

